# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Teilnahme Befragung

## b.maierhofer

Hallo,

wir sind eine Studentengruppe der FH-Wien Studiengänge derWKW, Studiengang Tourismus-Management. Im Rahmen eines Projektes möchten wireuch bitten, an unserer Umfrage zum Thema Sport und mobile Applikationenteilzunehmen.

Die Beantwortung des Fragebogens dauert nur 5 Minuten.Selbstverständlich werden die Daten anonym erhoben.

Wir danken euch im Voraus für eure Unterstützung - ihr tragtdamit zum erfolgreichen Verlauf unseres Studien-Projektes bei.

Hier der Link zur Befragung: http://www.unipark.de/uc/UNIQUE_carina_hoefler/acd9

Liebe Grüße,
Carina, Claudia, Dietmar, Bernadette

----------


## nailen

Hab Teilgenommen wehe es ist nicht gratis !  :Twisted:

----------


## b.maierhofer

Vielen Dank für eure rege Teilnahme bei unserer Befragung.Damit habt ihr einen wertvollen Beitrag zu unserem Projekt geleistet. 
Natürlich würden wir uns sehr über noch ein paar weiterebeantwortete Umfragen freuen.  :Smile: 

Liebe Grüße,
Carina, Claudia, Dietmar, Bernadette

----------

